# BT



## hiden_dangerous1 (28 Feb 2005)

hey, 
        i was wondering if BT (basic Training) is as hard as i heard.. i have heard that u march for 15 kms with your rug sac and run for 10 kms? im not sure on any toehr detales can u fill me in? currently i at 16 1/2(still a lad)  and i want to know what i need to train for


----------



## infamous_p (28 Feb 2005)

are you going reserve or regular?


----------



## hiden_dangerous1 (28 Feb 2005)

i plan on joining res in 6 months once my best fridn turns 16 and i was wondering what it will take..


----------



## infamous_p (28 Feb 2005)

i am not clear on what you are really asking but dont get too worried about the ruck marches and all the intense PT as you start off slow and work your way up... by the time you are required to do long ruck marches you will most likely be in shape providing you are keeping up with the PT on the course... they build you up over time


----------



## hiden_dangerous1 (28 Feb 2005)

oh ok thanks... i thought they were jsut going to throw on the ruck sack and say march!  :-\ but its "clear'er" to me now..


----------



## infamous_p (28 Feb 2005)

haha no no... they cant expect everyone to do that right off the bat... they understand that many civilians are quite out of shape and trust me.. they WILL build you up

but in my opinion.. MANY aspects of basic training (especially the PT) is 99.99% mental.


----------



## hiden_dangerous1 (28 Feb 2005)

metal as in you have to be physo or do you mean not crack under pressure and listen/give orders(depending apon role)


----------



## chriscalow (28 Feb 2005)

hiden_dangerous1 said:
			
		

> metal as in you have to be physo or do you mean not crack under pressure and listen/give orders(depending apon role)



Dude... please...spell check.  Cheers!


----------



## hiden_dangerous1 (28 Feb 2005)

:-\ oops thanks!


----------



## infamous_p (28 Feb 2005)

mental. psychological.

for example:

"i can do it!"


----------



## Ghost (1 Mar 2005)

Well how much weight do they expect you to carry on this 13km march?

Cause that would really help break my boots in on the first day.


----------



## infamous_p (1 Mar 2005)

usually around 60 kg

your not going to be doing it the first day..

was that what u were asking?  ???


----------



## P-Free (1 Mar 2005)

60kg?! Wow..I thought I read somewhere that the load was about 25kg, which is about 60 pounds, but 60kg is about 130 pounds which seems like a pretty hefty load. Are you sure it is 60kg?


----------



## TheCheez (1 Mar 2005)

There's a minimum kit list which gets your ruck to around 70-80lbs. Webbing, rifle and helmet are extra.


----------

